# I appriciat if you see



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, EVERY ONE

I AM 3D Visualizer and Assistant interior Designer, having more than 8 years of experience in interior and exhibition field. 

Pakistan and Saudi Arabia,

Now i am planning to visit in Malaysia, have fix 2 interviews there, 

I just want to Know thing,

1. What is the job possition there for expats?
2. what about business position for expats?
3. If shifted there with family than how much montly expanse?
4. what about good schools for kids?
5. Is there easy to start own business.

I have many more question. if get any reply than Further discuss.

Any way i am planning to visit Malaysia for 10 days in End of August Or September 1st Week

Thanks for the Time

Regards

Sayyed Furqan Ali


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

No one know about it???


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

ShineyK said:


> Which state that you would visiting in End of August Or September 1st Week ?
> If its Penang the cost of living here would be lower than the cost living in KL.


Thanks ShineyK,

I have not yet planned in which part of malaysia i stay, it is depend on where and which companies call me for interview. 

kindly provide me your email adress than i email you details

Regards


----------

